# Georgia. Campground



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

We are planning to head up to Ga. In Feb to do some camping. I would like a place that is NOT a parking lot. 
Lots of nature. Far out of town is ok. Any one know a great place?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> We are planning to head up to Ga. In Feb to do some camping. I would like a place that is NOT a parking lot.
> Lots of nature. Far out of town is ok. Any one know a great place?


Lee, 
I would advise going to www.gastateparks.org, and looking at the area you want to go to. All the state parks have nice, wooded sites, most are located on lakes/rivers, etc. If you give me an idea of what area you are looking at (North, East, South, West, etc.), I may can direct you more. One area that comes to mind, if you want to go to middle GA, or a little beyond, is FD Roosevelt State Park. It's close to Pine Mountain, GA, which is a great place to visit, as well as Calloway Gardens. (Whoops, reminds me.......gotta make a reservation in that area before it's too late, so I can see the Christmas lights at Calloway!!). If you want to go to N. GA, I might recommend Red Top Mtn. State Park. There are deer everywhere, a lake, etc. Might be a problem with sites big enough for our rigs, though. At any rate, between the bunch of us, I'm sure we can hook you up. The website for the state parks has pictures, etc., of each individual campground, campsites, etc., as well as amenities and what's in the area. 
A good deal, from mid-April to end of October is the US Corp of Engineer parks. They are totally awesome, WONDERFUL scenery and wildlife, very secluded, very private, very well-maintained, and secure (gates are closed at 10-10:30 PM, most places). I've tried to take advantage of them, a good bit, as being disabled, I have a card that gets me half-off, and you can't beat that with a stick!! They also have them for senior citizens, which you obviously, don't qualify for, thank goodness. Baby Bella doesn't need an old dad!!








Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Really depends on how far ye want to travel... Some of our fav's are FDR (as sgalady mentioned) - make sure to hike the trails. Vogel in Blairsville is awesome in the mountains - very scenic rustic area, Mistletoe out I-20 toward Augusta is nice, heard that Indian Springs is nice (been cleaned up), heard Black Rock Mtn is nice .... for just a few

C-


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> Really depends on how far ye want to travel... Some of our fav's are FDR (as sgalady mentioned) - make sure to hike the trails. Vogel in Blairsville is awesome in the mountains - very scenic rustic area, Mistletoe out I-20 toward Augusta is nice, heard that Indian Springs is nice (been cleaned up), heard Black Rock Mtn is nice .... for just a few
> 
> C-


Black rock mountain - the road to it is very scary to us. Massive grade, with wicked turns- no guardrails







We went there @ 6 yrs. ago with a different brand tt (smaller than the one we have now), and I swore I would never go back. Maybe if I were to tent camp - or with a pop-up camper. The scenery is beautiful - however we were in a cloud the whole weekend, but the town down below (where the Wal-Mart is) was sunny + nice. Have fun, whatever you do, and let us know what you decided.


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

Check out Georgia Power Campgrounds @ http://www.southerncompany.com/gapower/lak...&mnuItem=oc. Click on the map to zoom in. We just returned from Lake Oconee area. We were at the Old Salem campground. Oconee is about an hour or so east of Atlanta, near Augusta. In the long term area the sites are huge. If I knew how to add a pic I'd show you our lot we stayed at. We were right next to my in-laws, and it wasn't bad. Close enough for the kids, but far enough so we could have our own time. Lots are gravel, have cement picnic tables and pads. Only no sewer hookups. You can also get lake lots. I love the area and will definetely go back multiple times next year. And was only $16 a night.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

ctater66 said:


> Check out Georgia Power Campgrounds @ http://www.southerncompany.com/gapower/lak...&mnuItem=oc. Click on the map to zoom in. We just returned from Lake Oconee area. We were at the Old Salem campground. Oconee is about an hour or so east of Atlanta, near Augusta. In the long term area the sites are huge. If I knew how to add a pic I'd show you our lot we stayed at. We were right next to my in-laws, and it wasn't bad. Close enough for the kids, but far enough so we could have our own time. Lots are gravel, have cement picnic tables and pads. Only no sewer hookups. You can also get lake lots. I love the area and will definetely go back multiple times next year. And was only $16 a night.


Southeatern Outbackers had a rally there two years ago and we liked it also. The only knocks I could come up with was the condition of the shower room and our site wasn't very level. Other sites were much better so I think I just drew the shortstraw. They had a nice playground for the kids as well.

One of the most surreal experiences I have ever had while camping was during that rally. There was a large group of (I guess) Mennonite families there. All weekend long they drove around the campground pulling their speedboats. The kids were in their traditional clothes and riding in the boats. This went on all weekend.

Reverie


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ctater66 said:


> Check out Georgia Power Campgrounds @ http://www.southerncompany.com/gapower/lak...&mnuItem=oc. Click on the map to zoom in. We just returned from Lake Oconee area. We were at the Old Salem campground. Oconee is about an hour or so east of Atlanta, near Augusta. In the long term area the sites are huge. If I knew how to add a pic I'd show you our lot we stayed at. We were right next to my in-laws, and it wasn't bad. Close enough for the kids, but far enough so we could have our own time. Lots are gravel, have cement picnic tables and pads. Only no sewer hookups. You can also get lake lots. I love the area and will definetely go back multiple times next year. And was only $16 a night.


I called one of them and they are closed for the winter.







I have never heard of such a thing. isnt the winter the busy season?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

lee the cor and ga power parks here in ga all close the first week in september.
not sure why but they have been doing it for years.
lamar


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Southeatern Outbackers had a rally there two years ago and we liked it also. The only knocks I could come up with was the condition of the shower room and our site wasn't very level. Other sites were much better so I think I just drew the shortstraw. They had a nice playground for the kids as well.
> 
> One of the most surreal experiences I have ever had while camping was during that rally. There was a large group of (I guess) Mennonite families there. All weekend long they drove around the campground pulling their speedboats. The kids were in their traditional clothes and riding in the boats. This went on all weekend.
> 
> Reverie


Reverie,
We have a Mennonite community about 10 miles from where I live. Some of them own a bakery (YUMMY







), and this family has built themselves a fine home, and I noticed, the other day, they had a camper in their yard. I was like DUH!








Darlene


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Near Augusta at Clark Hill there is Corp of Engineers that stays open Petersburg Got maps and Site Evaulations if you are intrested.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Lee...this is a pretty place we stayed this summer. Geese swam up to see us every day. Water and electric hookups but no sewer hookup... they have a dump station. It is a very pretty area.

http://gastateparks.org/info/hamburg/

Another pretty area is Tallulah Falls/Tallulah Gorge area...I think that one is not a state park but maybe a Georgia Power Park.


----------



## OklahomaMatt (Oct 31, 2006)

Cloudland Canyon in NW Georgia is one of our favorites. Very remote feeling while being not too far from Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

Last Thanksgiving we stayed at Petersburg. It is by far my favorite campground anywhere It was quiet, we were spread out and lots of wildlife and we were right on the water. All three of my children loved it too. I want to go back. I have also stayed at Tallulah Falls. It was Ok. Two weeks ago we were at the Parks of Cheehaw in Albany for a BMX race. It is a nice campground but not much to do. They have a great playground for kids, a real nice zoo and a bmx track. I think that it earned Nickolodean's top camprground for kids award.

I hope this helps.

Anne


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,

Finally got around to posting some pics of Lake Oconee's Old Salem campground. You can view the in my gallery. Maybe for future excursions you could go. The lot we were in was heavily wooded, but I still could get a satellite signal. Check out the back of my truck in the pics. Something needed for three young kids in the morning waiting for breakfast on a chilly morning.


----------

